# Crew Wanted



## wdegenhart (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm currently finishing a boat build for offshore fishing. We plan to dock in Freeport. I'll be looking for crew members. Hopefully finding some experienced offshore guys to come along on some offshore trips. Pm me an email address if you want to be notified of trips. Thanks


----------



## wdegenhart (Feb 19, 2011)

Also if anyone is willing to buddy boat that would be great. After I prove the boat Iwant to make some long range trips!


----------



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

Right on - be safe out there!


James


----------



## wdegenhart (Feb 19, 2011)

jamesw said:


> Right on - be safe out there!
> 
> James


Thank you!

I'd particularly be interested in anyone with swordfish experience to come along for day or night sword trips.


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

In! Thanks. I have made a lot of trips out of Freeport. Is the boat a new build, or are you re-building a used one?


----------



## wdegenhart (Feb 19, 2011)

Probably will dock the boat in Port Aransas... should be ready soon. 

Pm me if you are interested in fishing as a crew member


----------



## wdegenhart (Feb 19, 2011)

RoverA6 said:


> Probably will dock the boat in Port Aransas... should be ready soon.
> 
> Pm me if you are interested in fishing as a crew member


Looking like July/August fishing is in store, PM me to get added to emails


----------

